# Masood, 10,000!!!



## María Madrid

*Muchisimas felicidades Masood.*

Si alguien merece ser felicitado por su amabilidad, ganas de ayudar y generosísima ayuda, ése eres tú! Confío en que nos sigas brindando muchos millares más de tus acertadísimas aportaciones.

Con todo mi agradecimiento.

María


----------



## Philippa

*Huge congratulations*, Masood, fellow Spanish A-level taker!
I always find your threads interesting and I always agree with your answers too! 
10 000 posts WOW! Well done!
Un abrazo desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## Outsider

Mis felicitaciones, Masood. ​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido y admirado Masood, es un honor felicitarte en esta ocasión tan especial ... no es fácil llegar a 10,000 aportes llenos de tanta inteligencia y generosidad.  Mereces mis sinceras y cordiales felicitaciones.
Te hago llegar todo mi cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## lamartus

*¡Felicidades por tus magníficos 10000!*
y mil gracias por tu ayuda​


----------



## Antpax

Hi Masood,

¡My Goodness! 10.000 posts. That is a great milestone, but easy for such an intelligent guy as you. You are very helpful and one of the greatest of this forum.

Cheers.

Ant

P.S. As always I bring some beer for the party, but don´t worry they are free of alcohol.


----------



## Masood

Muchísimas gracias por todas las felicitaciones, aunque os apuesto que la mayoría de mis posts son del tipo "Bríndanos algo más del contexto, por favor."

Cheers!
Masood


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Masood!!, no nos cruzamos mucho últimamente, pero mira: entramos en la misma fecha en WR., y alcanzamos casi juntos los primeros 4 ceros, ¡eso sí que es ir parejo!  *


----------



## alexacohen

Dear Masood, 

I have not had the pleasure of reading all your 10034 posts. But each and every one I have read has been a model of politeness and accuracy - and humour.

I like your jokes.

Happy 10000 posts, and many more!

_as-salaamu 'alaykum wa raHmatu'l-laahi wa barakatuhu
_
(I hope I got it right. Shalom aleichem!)


----------



## e.ma

Congratulations, Masood. What I've read of your 10.000 was really great.​


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas Felicitaciones Masood, Y Que Sean 10,000 Mas...


----------



## Masood

Thanks very much everyone!

Alexa - yes, you got it right (normally, we just say _as-salaamu 'alaykum _or just 'AA' in emails!). And, yes, the jokes...trato de mantener las bromas dentro del contexto de la pregunta original, por eso digamos.

Cheers


----------



## romarsan

* MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES MASOOD *

*UNO DE LOS POSTEADORES MÁS RÁPIDOS Y CON MAYOR PUNTERÍA INTELECTUAL DE ESTA ORILLA DEL MISSISSIPI*

*Un placer compartir hilos contigo*

*¿Cómo se siente uno con más de 10.000 posts a las espaldas? *

Sigue escribiendo posts, por favor, me encanta leerte

Ro​


----------



## Eugin

Por favor, querido *Masood*, ¡_danos el contexto_ para llegar a postear con tanta calidad y precisión como solo tú sabes hacerlo!!!!! 

*¡Felicitaciones!!!* ¡Es un lujo tenerte entre nosotros!!


*Un abrazo, con toda mi admiración*


----------



## Fernita

Querido Masood: 

¡¡Primero te felicito por haber llegado a 10000 aportes de tu inteligente ayuda para todos nosotros!!


Nunca me voy a olvidar cuando dijiste que habías llegado a creo  los 8000 posts, sólo por decir: More context please! Fue muy gracioso, pero no es cierto.


*¡Te mando un abrazo inmenso y ojalá tengamos la suerte de seguir contando con tu presencia aquí, que es fundamental! *


*Con todo mi más sincero cariño,*
*Fernita. *


----------



## krolaina

¡Muchas felicidades! De los grandes grandiosos este chico, sigue así! Y no te hagas más pupas ni te lesiones, que te necesitamos y mucho!

Un abrazo!


----------



## Masood

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones.

Krolaina...hablando de lesiones, tuve otra  - estaba yendo al trabajo y me caí de mi bicicleta cuando choqué con una furgoneta en frente de mí. Tendí la mano al suelo para parar la caída pero me fracturé la muñeca. Me quitaron la escayola hace un par de meses - lo bueno es que ahora estoy muy bien!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Masood: Muchísimas felicidades, no he tenido el gusto de coincidir contigo en la mayoría de las aportaciones que haces, pero he tenido oportunidad de leer muchas de ellas, y me sumo a varios comentarios, como que eres el ejemplo de amabilidad, con excelente sentido del humor!!!
Muchas gracias por todas tus aportaciones.
Saludos


----------



## sniffrat

Hey up mi duck!

I admire your dedication, mate. It's rubs off on me!

! Saludos desde...bueno...Leicester!


----------



## Masood

sniffrat said:


> ! Saludos desde...bueno...Leicester!


Ah! Another person from Leicester! Nice to meet you!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Congratulations Masood!

Cheers!

Erasmo.


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz on the 10k milestone


----------

